# Unexplained site in the New Forest



## John_D (Jun 8, 2013)

While looking at the New Forest in Google Earth for my son who is going camping there in a couple of weeks I noticed this area. Was quite surprised when zooming in on it to find concentric circles spreading out from it, the largest identified being about 1000M in diameter. Can't find any history to identify it's original purpose though I'm leaning towards some sort of ex military radio station, or slightly more fanciful an experimental rocket launch site? Anyone on here got any ideas? I've left all the location details on the Google Earth screen dumps. Be very interested to find out more about this place.








A closer view that shows the concentric circles better.


----------



## cogito (Jun 8, 2013)

Ashley Walk bombing range.


----------



## John_D (Jun 8, 2013)

Cheers, thanks for that, a mystery (to me at least) solved.


----------



## cogito (Jun 8, 2013)

There's a great report on here too, by hydealfred  [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=15777[/ame]


----------

